# Heres the current 2 strains



## toph (Jan 29, 2009)

This is what we got cookin right now, an afgan flame strain, and an unknown, i was told it was a strain o fgrandaddy purple, but i have yet to see the purple, first 3 are the afgan, last two are the purp


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 30, 2009)

Those look awesome!  How long have they been flowering?


----------



## toph (Jan 30, 2009)

i think were around week 4 or week 5, im not where they are at the moment or id look at the calendar


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 31, 2009)

The purple usually starts to show towards the end of flower.  Just be patient.


----------

